# Great Video SURFice Dog



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

A friend just sent this to me. It's great, first time I saw it. So I'm sharing.

http://www.ripcurlricki.com/SurfinforPawsabilities.htm


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure this dog is related to Jessica's dog, Mira!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What an amazing video and dog. Truly a "Feel Good" way to start the day, thanks!


----------

